# 328d NOx sensor problems and check engine lights



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

The second 328d we recently purchased has started throwing codes and illuminating the check engine light. My wifi-based OBD-II reader says its a failed NOx sensor. This happened at 167 miles from new. The first 328d we had threw this code twice, at 1700 and then 2400 miles. 

So far, every 328d I've had experience with has had issues with the NOx sensor, and a review of recent forum posts shows other owners with the same issue. Has this effected you? If so, what did the dealer do?

Thanks.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

diablo2112 said:


> The second 328d we recently purchased has started throwing codes and illuminating the check engine light. My wifi-based OBD-II reader says its a failed NOx sensor. This happened at 167 miles from new. * The first 328d we had threw this code twice, at 1700 and then 2400 miles. *
> 
> So far, every 328d I've had experience with has had issues with the NOx sensor, and a review of recent forum posts shows other owners with the same issue. Has this effected you? If so, what did the dealer do?
> 
> Thanks.


Was the NOx sensor replaced both times?


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

No sensors replaced yet. First car they did a reset. That car was traded against the second which threw the code earlier today. It goes to the dealer tomorrow; we'll see what they do.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

A reset? Sounds silly to me. They should have changed the NOx sensor right off the bat.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

*NOx sensor...*

Sometimes a reset may be better. When the tech hands work on the cars something else goes. This happened twice two different cars. bad batch of sensors??? or ECU program fault???? Could be sign of more to come.:yikes:


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

Post-cat sensor is giving the errors. At the dealer now, they have a PUMA case open and are waiting on instructions from BMW. Service advisor said this was the third 328d he's seen in the last few weeks with this problem. They replaced the sensor on the other two. FYI, dealer has sold about a half dozen 328d here.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

diablo2112 said:


> Post-cat sensor is giving the errors. At the dealer now, they have a PUMA case open and are waiting on instructions from BMW. Service advisor said this was the third 328d he's seen in the last few weeks with this problem. *They replaced the sensor on the other two. * FYI, dealer has sold about a half dozen 328d here.


They should have done the same for you right off the bat.


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

PUMA case came back late today. They said the fix is to replace the sensor. No surprise, there. None in stock, will replace in a few days when they get the part.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

diablo2112 said:


> PUMA case came back late today. They said the fix is to replace the sensor. No surprise, there. None in stock, will replace in a few days when they get the part.


It's interesting that quite a few 328d vehicles are having the same NOx issue. Must be something with the sensor build which makes me wonder if they're replacing it from the same batch and you'll be back there after a month or so.


----------



## lolopopy (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my brand new 2014 328d on Sept 27th. Six minutes into the maiden voyage, I had to turn around and take the car back to the dealership because my check-engine light came on. They said it was resolved (changed the diesel particulate filter) and car went back in for the same issue on Jan 20. They did a software reset and gave the car back to me. Today, the car went back in for again, CEL. To be honest with you I am at the end of my rope. My car has had the CEL three times and all this before it is due for its first oil change???


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

lolopopy said:


> I got my brand new 2014 328d on Sept 27th. Six minutes into the maiden voyage, I had to turn around and take the car back to the dealership because my check-engine light came on. They said it was resolved (changed the diesel particulate filter) and car went back in for the same issue on Jan 20. They did a software reset and gave the car back to me. Today, the car went back in for again, CEL. To be honest with you I am at the end of my rope. My car has had the CEL three times and all this before it is due for its first oil change???


Hold on. They changed your DPF six minutes into driving the car? Sounds like the technicians at your dealership are clueless at diagnosing diesels properly.


----------



## lolopopy (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes that is correct! Hence my continued frustration!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

lolopopy said:


> Yes that is correct! Hence my continued frustration!


You need to get your own code reader.


----------



## lolopopy (Feb 8, 2014)

I need a new car! So frustrated. Clearly there is something up with the design if so many of us are having similar issues out there.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Is 535d having these issues too?


----------



## lolopopy (Feb 8, 2014)

DBV said:


> Is 535d having these issues too?


No idea but do your research first!!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

DBV said:


> Is 535d having these issues too?


Different engine.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks, but researched the death on these diesel models and that is why I was asking for real life experiences. Have not seen any issues with Mercedes diesel models and hardly issues any Audi diesels either. Seems to be a lot more 328d owners on this forum than 535d owners.

Our local dealership has not sold one 328d or 535d yet. Sure the recent diesel gas prices don't help either. I am getting a diesel either way.



lolopopy said:


> No idea but do your research first!!


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm at 2800 miles now. No CEL incidents or NOx sensor issues yet (knocking on wood).

Dave


----------



## GlobalHobo (Jan 16, 2011)

Took delivery of mine on Dec 15, I'm currently at 2400 miles with no issues. I put 45,000 trouble free miles on my 11 335d with a JBD that I thrashed everyday of its life. I am truly hoping this 328d proves to be just good. (or maybe just that my luck will continue!!! )


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

firsand said:


> Less than 650 miles and the check engine light was on. Went to Autozone and the person who helped me laughed out loud... The code is P2201, NOx Sensor! But after several short trips, it automatically turned off. Worried that it might come back again soon.


It will most likely return.


----------



## firsand (Aug 8, 2014)

Will change the NOx sensor fix this problem? Hate to go to the dealer!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

firsand said:


> Will change the NOx sensor fix this problem? Hate to go to the dealer!


It would fix the problem but it could be software related too.


----------



## mitchtr25068 (Jun 27, 2014)

Box sensor replaced at less than 3 weeks and 500 miles. Bot it in summer so hard to see that it could have been euro programming for colder weather but a couple of months later and about 5000 miles and no check engine light on since replacement. Otherwise loving the mpg, and think the performance of my 328d wagon is great


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

Got cold in Philly last week and got a signal that tire pressure was low. Added air and then started on weekend errands when the CEL illuminated. Fortunately we were near the dealership and drove in. Needless to say service centers on Saturday are really busy but they said to wait for awhile and they should be able to bring the car back and check the code. My car has <3400 miles on it. After awhile they said that it needs to stay overnight because they wouldn't be able to get to it. They immediately offered a loaner (pretty nice I thought considering I just drove in without an appointment on a busy day). They called today, said it was the NOx sensor which they replaced and drove around for a little bit. They asked if they could have it overnight and drive it some more to be sure the problem is fixed. I of course said they could and they will call me tomorrow. Had an 11 335d before this and had issues with the CEL on that before. Big inconvenience, but getting a loaner takes the sting out...a bit.


----------



## Hill (Jul 16, 2009)

It sounds like they spec'd a sensor that's too sensitive. Those things have a range of sensitivity and each engine type needs sensing devices that are set up for the normal exhaust content from the engine. So for example if a sensor designed to trip at 2ppm NOX is placed onto a vehicle that normally emits 3ppm there could be a continuous trip/reset/trip cycle as engine conditions of load, speed, or fuel change.

The exhaust content can continually change as a result of the various ways the engine is being used. The sensors ought to be spec'd for a normal range of content and to trip the light only if those are exceeded substantially. A good and approprite sensor will usually turn the light off again when tailpipe content returns to normal.

I know it's distressing but the NOX sensor is only a switch placed into the exhaust flow to detect abnormal emmisions levels. It the car is running fine, light on, in all likelihood there is nothing whatsoever wrong with the engine. This of course does not relieve the frustrating need to make the dealer/BMW aware or to protect yourself in case a truly serious problem develops by reporting any and all preceding events, but at least I think you needn't feel as though you're doing further damage by taking the car down to the store or using it in other normal activities.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

It's also possible that BMW was forced by regulation to spec a sensor that has a narrow range on a parameter that's particularly difficult to control at the performance level these engines achieve. 14k miles on mine so far though and haven't had this issue yet. Touching wood...

Never underestimate the downstream implications of government micromanagement of engineering and design.  Takata airbags anyone?

Dave


----------



## bjbolduc (Dec 19, 2012)

Got a cel also on 328xd and bringing in on Tuesday. It came on after onset of colder weather in northern NJ
Will update all once I get a diagnosis.


Update it was a fault in egr cooler system.


----------



## didihala (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey everyone! My first time posting on this thread. Just bought a 2014 328d CPO with 12K miles, a week later got the CEL dropped it off at the dealer, they called today and said it's been fixed. I asked them what was wrong, they said a program malfunction and they re-programmed and light is out. I'll update my post after I go to the dealer and talk to them. I have printed some of the NOx posts and will show them and see what they have to say.


I also noticed that when I crank the engine the "Steering Functions" light (a yellow light that has a steering-wheel icon with an exclamation point 'I' next to it) will come on and then goes away. I don't know if I noticed this because of CEL or was it always there and I never noticed it before? Can anyone tell me if you see the same icon lights up and goes away on your cars and if this is normal? I reported that with the CEL when I dropped the car off but the SA didn't mention that in the phone conversation and I forgot to ask. 

TIA


----------



## Jason Plonka (Dec 27, 2014)

*2014 328dx check engine light*

Hello,

I have 13000 miles on my 2014 328dx and the check engine light has come on twice in the past 2 weeks. The first time it came on I brought it to the dealership and they reloaded the software and everything was fine. This morning it came on again. I live in Germany and it has been below freezing here both times the light came on.

No issues prior to the CEL. I absolutely love this car, fun to drive and great MPG! I am an American stationed in Germany so this is a US spec vehicle. I'll take it to the dealership on Monday and we'll see what they say. I'll let them know that several people are experiencing issues with the NO sensor. Has anyone heard anything from BMW in reference to their progress with the software update?


----------



## didihala (Jun 18, 2007)

Jason Plonka said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 13000 miles on my 2014 328dx and the check engine light has come on twice in the past 2 weeks. The first time it came on I brought it to the dealership and they reloaded the software and everything was fine. This morning it came on again. I live in Germany and it has been below freezing here both times the light came on.
> 
> No issues prior to the CEL. I absolutely love this car, fun to drive and great MPG! I am an American stationed in Germany so this is a US spec vehicle. I'll take it to the dealership on Monday and we'll see what they say. I'll let them know that several people are experiencing issues with the NO sensor. Has anyone heard anything from BMW in reference to their progress with the software update?


Jason,

Update on my 2nd CEL coming on: on my second visit they replaced the NOx sensor. Looks like you have to have it come on twice before they replace the sensor! Hope this helped and Good luck on yours. I agree with you, this little car is fun to drive and gas mileage is excellent, I have been showing 32 consistently for a mix of city and freeway driving on ECO mode; much better than 15MPG on my 745i


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Jason Plonka said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 13000 miles on my 2014 328dx and the check engine light has come on twice in the past 2 weeks. The first time it came on I brought it to the dealership and they reloaded the software and everything was fine. This morning it came on again. I live in Germany and it has been below freezing here both times the light came on.
> 
> No issues prior to the CEL. I absolutely love this car, fun to drive and great MPG! I am an American stationed in Germany so this is a US spec vehicle. I'll take it to the dealership on Monday and we'll see what they say. I'll let them know that several people are experiencing issues with the NO sensor. Has anyone heard anything from BMW in reference to their progress with the software update?


The NOx software update has been out a few months - did not experience this problem - but a recent software in Nov. had a bug that causes a SCR fault when <0C. This was corrected (US models only) with a release about a week ago. No problems here after this was programmed.


----------



## Jason Plonka (Dec 27, 2014)

Took the car in this morning. The dealer said the CEL came on because the Adblue was too cold. They reset the light and sent me on my way. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Jason Plonka said:


> Took the car in this morning. The dealer said the CEL came on because the Adblue was too cold. They reset the light and sent me on my way. We'll see what happens.


I'm not buying it. I've had mine since December 2013, in Colorado, Wyoming and upstate New York, with many days well below 0ºF. Never had an issue with the AdBlue fluid being too "cold".

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

diablo2112 said:


> The second 328d we recently purchased has started throwing codes and illuminating the check engine light. My wifi-based OBD-II reader says its a failed NOx sensor. This happened at 167 miles from new. The first 328d we had threw this code twice, at 1700 and then 2400 miles.
> 
> So far, every 328d I've had experience with has had issues with the NOx sensor, and a review of recent forum posts shows other owners with the same issue. Has this effected you? If so, what did the dealer do?
> 
> Thanks.


I've had my 328d for 16 months now and haven't had a thing go wrong with it. It replaced my 2010 335d, BTW.

<TED>


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've had my 2014 328D Since Sept 4th 2014, got it brand new with 0 miles on it, now has 4200 miles. So far only had a tire pressure light come on, filled with air and no further problems. I live in Connecticut and it's cold here from November to about March'ish, My car is also garaged and i warm my car up every morning for about 10 minutes before i drive it. Not sure if that does anything or not but i do it anyway. 

I am glad i found this thread though. Gonna knock on wood that i don;t have to go through any of these issues.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Spoke too soon. Got my first CEL yesterday afternoon on the way home from work. It was a cold day in a string of cold days and bad weather here in Boston. Light stayed on through other errands, so I used the BMWhat app to get the code and turn the light off:

Engine / Motor:
- Fault: sorry, unknown DTC fault
- Code: BMW 2BB700
- Fault: sorry, unknown DTC fault
- Code: BMW 2B7000

I'm guessing it's the NOx code but the app doesn't have a reference for F30s yet.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Geotrash said:


> I'm not buying it. I've had mine since December 2013, in Colorado, Wyoming and upstate New York, with many days well below 0ºF. Never had an issue with the AdBlue fluid being too "cold".
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Not sure if the adblue temperature comment had anything to do with how it chemically works in the SCR or not. The urea freezes at 19°F (-7°C). Our 335Ds have a heater on the active tank to protect from freeze. Not sure why passive tank wouldn't as well. I would presume 328D has urea tank heater as well. I don't know what the control point of tank is.

Since i'm in south Texas this doesn't happen often but when temp goes below 37°F, i hear a chime noise and then a snow flake appears in the cluster for a few seconds. I wonder if the tank heater comes on coincident with this.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Geotrash said:


> Spoke too soon. Got my first CEL yesterday afternoon on the way home from work. It was a cold day in a string of cold days and bad weather here in Boston. Light stayed on through other errands, so I used the BMWhat app to get the code and turn the light off:
> 
> Engine / Motor:
> - Fault: sorry, unknown DTC fault
> ...


I just had this code thrown. CEL came on during a cold moring about 8F. A couple days later when things warmed up it went away. Dealer read code this morning and here was their answer:

Found Fault Code 2BB700. Checked for SIB's, found SI B13 02 14. Performed test plan ABL-DIT-AT1361_D73DPS - Diesel Particulate Filter Sensor. Checked the diesel particulate sensor for the correct part installation per test plan and found the outdated diesel particulate sensor installed. Test plan states to replace sensor DIAGCODE: D1170_D0000000_24_02 and to program the vehicle with ISTA/P Version 2.53.3 or newer DIAGCODE: D1361_D0000000_90_212

I couldn't find any reference on line to the SIB noted so it must be relatively new


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

glangford said:


> I just had this code thrown. CEL came on during a cold moring about 8F. A couple days later when things warmed up it went away. Dealer read code this morning and here was their answer:
> 
> Found Fault Code 2BB700. Checked for SIB's, found SI B13 02 14. Performed test plan ABL-DIT-AT1361_D73DPS - Diesel Particulate Filter Sensor. Checked the diesel particulate sensor for the correct part installation per test plan and found the outdated diesel particulate sensor installed. Test plan states to replace sensor DIAGCODE: D1170_D0000000_24_02 and to program the vehicle with ISTA/P Version 2.53.3 or newer DIAGCODE: D1361_D0000000_90_212
> 
> I couldn't find any reference on line to the SIB noted so it must be relatively new


Thank you! Extremely helpful post, glangford.


----------



## allenclme (May 12, 2014)

*328 d CEL*



haagm58 said:


> I've had my 2014 328d for the past 3 months, purchased with 34k miles. No issues at all until ~200 miles ago when the CEL came on. I pulled up code P229F, NOx sensor. I cleared the code and it came back a few days later. I called the BMW dealer and they ran a full diagnostic and identified an issue with the post-cat NOx sensor (part number 13628589844). They recommended replacing it and quoted me $1,300! I declined so I could do my own research.
> 
> I'm considering buying a replacement sensor from a third-party, but now I'm nervous that replacing the sensors won't clear up the issue.
> 
> Can anyone share their opinion?


The fix for mine was "replaced all injectors". So they first replaced the DPF, that was wrong. They then replaced the O2 sensors. That was wrong. They then replaced all 4 injectors. I am about 1,000 miles post fix and the CEL hasn't returned. I figure BMW ate $5000 of warranty work on this. My lease is up in January 2019 and I am not sure if I want to keep this. I don't like the "throw parts at it until it's fixed" approach to maintenance. You would think the dealer could figure it out correctly the first time. The NOx sensors were never replaced.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

allenclme said:


> The fix for mine was "replaced all injectors". So they first replaced the DPF, that was wrong. They then replaced the O2 sensors. That was wrong. They then replaced all 4 injectors. I am about 1,000 miles post fix and the CEL hasn't returned. I figure BMW ate $5000 of warranty work on this. My lease is up in January 2019 and I am not sure if I want to keep this. I don't like the "throw parts at it until it's fixed" approach to maintenance. You would think the dealer could figure it out correctly the first time. The NOx sensors were never replaced.


It seems to me and others that the replacement of parts has several reasons, and that obviously private mechanics specializing in BMW's would not necessarily do this.

My educated guess: dealers replace parts because:

1. It is safer from a customer satisfaction point of view to put in new parts which would make the car theoretically less troublesome and more likely to be "fixed."
2. Service under warranty is, other than selling used cars, the main income stream at dealers - new car sales show bare-bones profit.
3. Asking many qualified mechanics that quit their dealer jobs, the pay is quite low compared to going out on your own. Hard to keep good people.
4. New designs and engineering take a while to filter through to the common knowledge base, so private mechanics will eventually learn less expensive ways to fix/prevent problems.

The dealer wants to you unload the car, hopefully benefitting from you getting a new one of course to repeat the cycle.

My extended experience as a fancy German car consumer is that private mechanics charge the same rates but give much more in value. Its a generalization to be sure, though. I've been lucky to find such people.

PL


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

My nox sensors are gone thankfully. I have them sitting in a bin.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

allenclme said:


> The fix for mine was "replaced all injectors". So they first replaced the DPF, that was wrong. They then replaced the O2 sensors. That was wrong. They then replaced all 4 injectors. I am about 1,000 miles post fix and the CEL hasn't returned. I figure BMW ate $5000 of warranty work on this. My lease is up in January 2019 and I am not sure if I want to keep this. I don't like the "throw parts at it until it's fixed" approach to maintenance. You would think the dealer could figure it out correctly the first time. The NOx sensors were never replaced.


This is not a model issue, it is a workshop issue...
Take it somewhere better post lease if you keep it or get another one. Enjoy your new parts, nice bonus if you have high miles.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

haagm58 said:


> I've had my 2014 328d for the past 3 months, purchased with 34k miles. No issues at all until ~200 miles ago when the CEL came on. I pulled up code P229F, NOx sensor. I cleared the code and it came back a few days later. I called the BMW dealer and they ran a full diagnostic and identified an issue with the post-cat NOx sensor (part number 13628589844). They recommended replacing it and quoted me $1,300! I declined so I could do my own research.
> 
> I'm considering buying a replacement sensor from a third-party, but now I'm nervous that replacing the sensors won't clear up the issue.
> 
> Can anyone share their opinion?


My wife's 328xd is still under warranty - have you gone over 50K?

The part itself is like $500 (from BMW, don't know who you're buying from.) If I were still wrenching I'd probably try replacing it.


----------



## dr_evil (Jul 3, 2016)

glangford said:


> I just had this code thrown. CEL came on during a cold moring about 8F. A couple days later when things warmed up it went away. Dealer read code this morning and here was their answer:
> 
> Found Fault Code 2BB700. Checked for SIB's, found SI B13 02 14. Performed test plan ABL-DIT-AT1361_D73DPS - Diesel Particulate Filter Sensor. Checked the diesel particulate sensor for the correct part installation per test plan and found the outdated diesel particulate sensor installed. Test plan states to replace sensor DIAGCODE: D1170_D0000000_24_02 and to program the vehicle with ISTA/P Version 2.53.3 or newer DIAGCODE: D1361_D0000000_90_212
> 
> I couldn't find any reference on line to the SIB noted so it must be relatively new


Anyone know what solution is to above? I have similar issue... Ista/d states "fault code is stored 2B6200. The problem can be remedied by programming as from following ISTA/P version 2.53.3. Program vehicle. DIAGCODE: D1361_D0000000_90_212"

My car is a 2014 328d. F30. So does that mean if I start up ISTA/P it will guide me through the process of programming accordingly? I haven't gotten my version of ISTA/P to connect yet so I'm going to buy a new version on another laptop and see if I can connect. Anyone hae similar experience?


----------



## Johnero (Jun 14, 2018)

My 2016 328d wagon had CEL this past weekend. My ODB II reader displayed 'p220e' code. So, I took it to the local dealership service here in Bay Area and they diognised with NOx sensor failure. They replaced both sensors under warranty (othewise it would have been over $1800!).


----------



## dr_evil (Jul 3, 2016)

My issue has been resolved. I updated the software at a local shop ($250) and replaced both pre and post cat nox sensors with dealer oem parts ($500 for both). You can get at least a 20% discount on dealer parts if you find item online on ebay, for example. Just ask if they can match the price. Lots of dealers sell their parts in the side on ebay, discounter. Audi does same. Anyway, replacing nox sensors is easy. Access is only issue as you have to get under car to replace.


----------



## allenclme (May 12, 2014)

*Cel*



dzlbimmer said:


> This is not a model issue, it is a workshop issue...
> Take it somewhere better post lease if you keep it or get another one. Enjoy your new parts, nice bonus if you have high miles.


You may be right. I had my X5 in for brakes and they forgot to reset the wear sensors. Same car in for an alignment and new tires, and I took my hands off the steering wheel and the car made its own left turn ( wheel was way off center too). I am now out of warranty on the X5 and found a private mechanic to do the non-routine maintenance. My wife likes the 328d so we're keeping it post lease. These diesels should be bulletproof and seem to be doing well now.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a 2010 335d. I now have 132k miles and dealing with the SES light and a warning about the diesel particulate filter. I took the car to the dealer a few weeks ago and was told I have 4 separate faults causing the SES light. One of which is the NOx sensor failure as well as a glow plug problem. I forget the others. Along with the particulate filter issue, the total for all 4 faults is over 6k. The kicker is that the car runs fine and I still get the same fuel economy. 

The car is due for inspection in April 2019, and my plan was to trade it in before inspection. However, I also have the Will Not Start warning. Typically, this warning comes on when you run low on DEF. I had a local shop add DEF and the light stayed on. I took the car back to the dealer and they claim the problem is related to one of the 4 faults mentioned above. I'm not so sure. Looks like I might have to trade this car in sooner rather than later.

It's very frustrating that the car drives perfectly fine.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

ghughes20 said:


> I have a 2010 335d. I now have 132k miles and dealing with the SES light and a warning about the diesel particulate filter. I took the car to the dealer a few weeks ago and was told I have 4 separate faults causing the SES light. One of which is the NOx sensor failure as well as a glow plug problem. I forget the others. Along with the particulate filter issue, the total for all 4 faults is over 6k. The kicker is that the car runs fine and I still get the same fuel economy.
> 
> The car is due for inspection in April 2019, and my plan was to trade it in before inspection. However, I also have the Will Not Start warning. Typically, this warning comes on when you run low on DEF. I had a local shop add DEF and the light stayed on. I took the car back to the dealer and they claim the problem is related to one of the 4 faults mentioned above. I'm not so sure. Looks like I might have to trade this car in sooner rather than later.
> 
> It's very frustrating that the car drives perfectly fine.


I have experience from owning a 2011 335d for about 105,000 miles.

The NOx sensors are a known problem and probably just need to be replaced as a normal service type item.

The glow plugs are also a normal service item, including the harness, from my experience with diesels.

The DPF, however, is an unfortunate expense that begs some technical solution - I would go to a private BMW mechanic and replace it with a refurbished one.

BMW has an extended warranty on the DEF tank but I think its only to 120,000 miles, so this is also an unfortunate problem.

I don't know if you can, but by 2011 there were at least 4 updates to the DDE or electronic brain on US 335d's, each of these probably changed how some of the emission controls work, so seeking an update if possible may help.

Having lived in NJ for a while, there are some good private mechanics and you may benefit from second opinions vs. the dealer network. BMW dealers vary just like all other brands with some not very interested in preserving the thickness of your wallet.

PL


----------



## dr_evil (Jul 3, 2016)

ghughes20 said:


> I have a 2010 335d. I now have 132k miles and dealing with the SES light and a warning about the diesel particulate filter. I took the car to the dealer a few weeks ago and was told I have 4 separate faults causing the SES light. One of which is the NOx sensor failure as well as a glow plug problem. I forget the others. Along with the particulate filter issue, the total for all 4 faults is over 6k. The kicker is that the car runs fine and I still get the same fuel economy.
> 
> The car is due for inspection in April 2019, and my plan was to trade it in before inspection. However, I also have the Will Not Start warning. Typically, this warning comes on when you run low on DEF. I had a local shop add DEF and the light stayed on. I took the car back to the dealer and they claim the problem is related to one of the 4 faults mentioned above. I'm not so sure. Looks like I might have to trade this car in sooner rather than later.
> 
> It's very frustrating that the car drives perfectly fine.


On my F30, 328d I had the engine light triggered by the pre-cat nox sensor which I replaced but there was never "will not start" or similar message. Likely, it's due to the DPF. You can ask the dealer that generously offered to repair your car for 6k what the "miles left" or similar message that DDE module DPF state shows. If they ran ISTA+, the BMW diagnostic software to obtain the codes and the remedy, they should already have that information. My 328d shows 130k or 150k miles of DPF life left and I have 59k miles on it. Not that knowing that value will change your situation but at least you'll know what the core problem is.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

ghughes20 said:


> I have a 2010 335d. I now have 132k miles and dealing with the SES light and a warning about the diesel particulate filter. I took the car to the dealer a few weeks ago and was told I have 4 separate faults causing the SES light. One of which is the NOx sensor failure as well as a glow plug problem. I forget the others. Along with the particulate filter issue, the total for all 4 faults is over 6k. The kicker is that the car runs fine and I still get the same fuel economy.
> 
> The car is due for inspection in April 2019, and my plan was to trade it in before inspection. However, I also have the Will Not Start warning. Typically, this warning comes on when you run low on DEF. I had a local shop add DEF and the light stayed on. I took the car back to the dealer and they claim the problem is related to one of the 4 faults mentioned above. I'm not so sure. Looks like I might have to trade this car in sooner rather than later.
> 
> It's very frustrating that the car drives perfectly fine.


Good(ish) news. The dealer reset something and the Will Not Start light is off, so the car is driveable for now. I will contact local diesel mechanics to see if there is a less expense route to get my car to pass inspection.


----------



## mpm01 (May 25, 2017)

It appears I am now joining this crowd as my '15 328D wagon decided to throw a few codes this morning. As some have mentioned, it's been cold the last several days and this morning was no exception. About 10 minutes into my drive (after ignoring the overly-sensitive tire pressure warning) I noticed the check engine light was on. Pulled the codes with an OBD2 reader from the local parts store and received codes P20EE and P207F. Pics attached for reference. At this point, the car has approx. 66k miles on it and I'm not too keen on replacing silly sensors that are bound to fail again at some inconvenient time. My initial thoughts are to order a Buzzken exhaust replacement and have the computer reflashed by AA Rodriquez. I was never a fan of these emission afterthoughts, so removing them from the equation is a win for me. Down time for the car going into the holidays is a slight concern, I will admit.



















https://photos.app.goo.gl/PNtCPF3hVNoZkrUt6

https://photos.app.goo.gl/hwvZdse7o931k8vz8


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Watch out, you better not talk about deletes here. 

Ironically some here don't care if their favorite environmental hypocrite politician can fly coast to coast during a campaign spewing more emissions in a month than my car ever will in it's lifetime, but for some reason if you delete you are the bad guy.


----------



## mpm01 (May 25, 2017)

alacey said:


> Watch out, you better not talk about deletes here.
> 
> Ironically some here don't care if their favorite environmental hypocrite politician can fly coast to coast during a campaign spewing more emissions in a month than my car ever will in it's lifetime, but for some reason if you delete you are the bad guy.


It's cool, though. I paid for a fishing permit this year; both salt AND freshwater! So it's alllllllllllllll gravy. That's how it works, right? If we pay the government for a permit, it offsets the "bad".

In other news; I used the Torque app to reset the P20EE code twice, but it came back immediately each time. I'm definitely not replacing a $250 sensor just for some other component to fail in the near future. All these emissions components are added post production specifically for the states. It doesn't belong, therefore it shall be removed.


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

mpm01 said:


> It's cool, though. I paid for a fishing permit this year; both salt AND freshwater! So it's alllllllllllllll gravy. That's how it works, right? If we pay the government for a permit, it offsets the "bad".
> 
> In other news; I used the Torque app to reset the P20EE code twice, but it came back immediately each time. I'm definitely not replacing a $250 sensor just for some other component to fail on in the near future. All these emissions components are added post production specifically for the states. It doesn't belong, therefore it shall be removed.


 Keep us updated on the removal process and what you do. Im interested!


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

mpm01 said:


> It's cool, though. I paid for a fishing permit this year; both salt AND freshwater! So it's alllllllllllllll gravy. That's how it works, right? If we pay the government for a permit, it offsets the "bad".
> 
> In other news; I used the Torque app to reset the P20EE code twice, but it came back immediately each time. I'm definitely not replacing a $250 sensor just for some other component to fail on in the near future. All these emissions components are added post production specifically for the states. It doesn't belong, therefore it shall be removed.


Yeah, or if you really feel bad there are actual websites that help you calculate your carbon footprint so you can come up with a monetary value to give them so they can use it for environmental causes to offset your footprint.... No joke, it actually exists.

In regards to deleting your 328d, I also went with AA Rodriguez. I rented the laptop to tune the car instead of sending my ECM in. It was real easy, but I would recommend you do this during their business hours just in case something goes wrong like it did for me. Ended up being a bad O2 sensor that I unknowingly broke when taking it off so it kept throwing a code.

I would definitely recommend level 3. It brings the car's output close to stock N57 levels while being able to achieve better fuel mileage. Much more fun to drive.


----------



## mpm01 (May 25, 2017)

n00bkiller944 said:


> Keep us updated on the removal process and what you do. Im interested!


Will do. Order placed today, so I'll be updating next week when the work begins.



alacey said:


> Yeah, or if you really feel bad there are actual websites that help you calculate your carbon footprint so you can come up with a monetary value to give them so they can use it for environmental causes to offset your footprint.... No joke, it actually exists.
> 
> In regards to deleting your 328d, I also went with AA Rodriguez. I rented the laptop to tune the car instead of sending my ECM in. It was real easy, but I would recommend you do this during their business hours just in case something goes wrong like it did for me. Ended up being a bad O2 sensor that I unknowingly broke when taking it off so it kept throwing a code.
> 
> I would definitely recommend level 3. It brings the car's output close to stock N57 levels while being able to achieve better fuel mileage. Much more fun to drive.


I just attempted to play with the carbon calculator and lost interest instantly.

I'm shipping my ECU next week and using the downtime to install the down/mid pipe. I'm keeping the stock muffler for now.


----------



## mpm01 (May 25, 2017)

Buzzken exhaust and AARod tuned ECU installed. Now have the following CEL code on Bimmerlink: https://photos.app.goo.gl/FKAsrKn86XCqnHWb9


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

You might need a Carly adapter or similar to clear those codes. I would definitely send an email to Larry at AArod though just to be sure as step was not missed.


----------



## davidlarew (Nov 25, 2021)

Any good advice, my 2015 328d has been in the shop twice for check engine. They replaced DPF and reset light but it is on again and yes they said it was a standard automatic BMW scab an charged $200 for nothing...is it a BMW gift to mechanics ?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

davidlarew said:


> Any good advice, my 2015 328d has been in the shop twice for check engine. They replaced DPF and reset light but it is on again and yes they said it was a standard automatic BMW scab an charged $200 for nothing...is it a BMW gift to mechanics ?


Replaced the DPF at six years old? You need a different honest trustworthy shop. Ignorant BMW owners are the golden goose.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

My impression is that NOx sensors are before and after the DEF injection (?) and are there to signal any differential in NOx across the catalyst area. Replacing both at the same time, if even necessary, should be the rule ($$$). My NOx sensors throw a secret code without CEL and the service advisor told me its not necessary to change them - they are "out of spec" but still functional as they are. I noticed less DEF usage too.

My 2016 535d has 126,000 miles on its original NOx sensors and has been almost exclusively been fed brand-name diesel from busier stations (often at a great price) so additive mix and quality control by the name brand oil companies may make a difference. I don't use aftermarket additives that could change the chemistry of the ULSD.


----------

